# Anyone play Harvest Moon?



## Poppyann (Apr 8, 2014)

So I ordered Harvest Moon: A New Beginning yesterday, which should come tomorrow. Im pretty excited to play; it looks cute~ I've heard the intro is really long though x.x

Does anybody play? Does it have any online features? :3


----------



## Flop (Apr 8, 2014)

I played A Wonderful Life, and I absolutely loved it. I should pick up that series again. ;-;


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 8, 2014)

yea, I used to play it all the time, but I thought the most recent games were boring so I stopped. My favorite one is FoMT, or Friends of Mineral Town. I also enjoy Rune Factory.


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 8, 2014)

I played it and absolutely loved it! It is amazingly cute, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

Harvest moon ds cute
Harvest moon sunshine islands
Harvest moon grande bazaar
Harvest moon magical melody (i don't play this one since I got the wii version where you can't play as a girl... I haven't had time to sell it and get the gamecube version to use with the wii)

I love the harvest moon series<3 I'm not sure whether to get the newest one or not because I heard a few bad things about it and got put off ~ maybe I'll buy it still...


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Apr 8, 2014)

I used to play Harvest Moon, but then Rune Factory appeared;p I'm not sure if I ever play any again, it's just not the same...


----------



## xxTomxx (Apr 8, 2014)

I absolutely loved Friends of Mineral Town as a kid, and I still play it occasionally on an emulator. I also played some more recent games, but unfortunately they don't please as much as FoMT did, which is kinda sad.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 8, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> yea, I used to play it all the time, but I thought the most recent games were boring so I stopped. My favorite one is FoMT, or Friends of Mineral Town. I also enjoy Rune Factory.



I really want to play RF, but we can't get it here in the EU ._.



Kaireevee said:


> I played it and absolutely loved it! It is amazingly cute, I hope you enjoy it!



I hope I do too c:



Yui Z said:


> Harvest moon ds cute
> Harvest moon sunshine islands
> Harvest moon grande bazaar
> Harvest moon magical melody (i don't play this one since I got the wii version where you can't play as a girl... I haven't had time to sell it and get the gamecube version to use with the wii)
> ...



What did you hear about it? o:


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur (Apr 8, 2014)

YES! I played it before I got ACNL.
Fact: I have every Animal Crossing
But I dont play it a lot anymore, animal crossing is my main game.


----------



## Hot (Apr 8, 2014)

I've played all of the games in the Harvest Moon franchise except for the one with all of the T's (I think it's TTOT). Started playing when I was 4-5, and I still am. Not recently though, as I don't have my Wii, GC, or DS anymore. I play Rune Factory as a substitute.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 8, 2014)

I played Harvest Moon Boy and Girl! The soundtrack is just giving me nostalgia! Ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 8, 2014)

It used to be my main game before I got ACNL. It's a great game and I'm sure you'll love it! 

It has online features and I think they're pretty fun~ I used to play with some really awesome people back then, but now I don't know where to find them and I miss them. ; w; We kept in contact via Swapnotes spotpass, but now that's gone so... ; w;

The long intro is basically almost a month long tutorial mode. After that the game really picks up. It wasn't so bad in my opinion, but I played a looong time after that so that intro became forgotten. xD If you need any help send me a message and I can trade you some pretty useful stuff. :3


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 8, 2014)

Yaaay I'm excited to get it after reading all of your comments~ <3


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 8, 2014)

It's pretty good. I have framerate issues with mine (may be a digital copy issue). The introduction's very long, and there are annoying cutscenes that play everyday that you might want to avoid. But it's got a lot of content in it.


----------



## Pixlplume (Apr 8, 2014)

I've purchased a New Beginning, but I haven't gotten past summer yet. Picking Harvest Moon up after leaving it so long is impossible for me to do...

My favorite Harvest Moons were the ones for the Wii: ToT and Animal Parade. Candice is my go to girl, but Kathy was alright too.
If I go back to the game, I'd probably go for Selena.


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 8, 2014)

I used to, but its just so boring imo. I just dont like it.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 8, 2014)

Harvest Moon is a lovely game, I picked it up after Christmas. My only issue is the put down pick up thing. Once you put it down for a while, it's hard to pick it back up again. So keep playing it and remember what you were doing.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 8, 2014)

Is that because all your crops die or you just can't remember what you were doing?? o:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 8, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> Is that because all your crops die or you just can't remember what you were doing?? o:



The game doesn't run in real time like Animal Crossing.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> The game doesn't run in real time like Animal Crossing.



So why does that make it hard to pick up after a while? Also, because it doesn't run in real time, can you just water a few crops and then sleep to make time go quicker? Would this make the tutorial go faster?~


----------



## Pixlplume (Apr 8, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> So why does that make it hard to pick up after a while? Also, because it doesn't run in real time, can you just water a few crops and then sleep to make time go quicker? Would this make the tutorial go faster?~



It's hard to explain (for me anyways). Playing Harvest Moon, there's a certain rhythm to playing the game. There are various other tasks you plan ahead for (such as festivals, relationships, restocking, mining, etc.)

If you leave the game at a certain point, then you would have to jump back into that particular schedule, and you would have to adjust yourself playing to that schedule. Plus you might have left off doing something, and have completely forgotten what was so important.

I probably confused you a little bit. Or a lot.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 9, 2014)

It's also that because it doesn't run in real time, and you can jump in at any time, there's sometimes little motivation to actually jump in.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 9, 2014)

i love a wonderful life and magical melody


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 9, 2014)

Harvest Moon (DS) was my first DS game <33 
I have played Harvest Moon DS, Harvest DS Cute, Harvest Moon Island of Happiness, Harvest Moon Sunshine Islands, Harvest Moon Grand Bazaar and Harvest Moon Tale of Two Towns. I want to get A New Beginning soon though c: It's so fun!


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2014)

I've never played Harvest Moon before, but I always wanted to.

Also Rune Factory. I think I'm getting Rune Factory: Tides of Destiny for PS3 soon.


----------



## cupcakes595 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns, Harvest Moon: Magical Melody and I think I have another one too (can't remember the name). I absolutely LOVE HM: ToTT, but when I watched the trailer for A New Beginning, I just wasn't too sure. I hope you enjoy it anyway! Have fun!


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2014)

WHich Harvest Moon would be a good one to start with for a player new to the games?


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 9, 2014)

Woohoo, it arrived in the post!


----------



## LillyKay (Apr 9, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> Woohoo, it arrived in the post!



Congrats, enjoy it.
I have played most HM games including A New Beginning. It has an online feature where you go into rooms (you can create it or enter into another person’s) - could be with friends or random people and you brush, milk and shear your animals to increase their hearts without loss of time. 
You will also need to take a present to the room. This feature is great for acquiring certain items you will find difficult to get – for presents, construction, maker machines, cooking and making clothes. You will find that you will periodically need certain items including what may appear to be the simplest of things. Playing with friends ensures you get the exact item you are looking for. Random people are notorious for bringing things such as barn dirt – which is useless. 

Drop me a line if you require something. I spend most of my time on ACNL but I sometimes visit HM to play or just help out friends who need items.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone you're all so helpful <3 so I think I'm about halfway through the long intro,  day 16 or something. It's not been so bad because I'm completely unfamiliar with the series but I can see how it would be kinda annoying for someone who knows how to play -.- I wanna build a barn for chickens but there's no blueprint person yet D:


----------



## ransu (Apr 9, 2014)

ive played basically everything thats not on the ps systems or ds lite i love harvest moon ; v ;


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 9, 2014)

Isn't barn dirt used in some crafting recipes?


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 10, 2014)

I get what you all mean about cutscenes playing when Neil arrives xD


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah, those cutscenes are pretty long. I always make sure I avoid the time he arrives when I go to town. xD

It gets longer the more people start setting up shop. ; w; I wish they put an option to avoid it. 



Poppyann said:


> Thanks everyone you're all so helpful <3 so I think I'm about halfway through the long intro,  day 16 or something. It's not been so bad because I'm completely unfamiliar with the series but I can see how it would be kinda annoying for someone who knows how to play -.- I wanna build a barn for chickens but there's no blueprint person yet D:



Tell me once you unlocked the wi-fi capabilities. c: I can trade you a nice egg for hatching and let you milk my cows for much monies, hurr. 

I also think I may have some stuff you need for crafting stuff. c: 



KarlaKGB said:


> Isn't barn dirt used in some crafting recipes?



I actually don't remember any recipe that needs barn dirt. I really want to check now. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's so weird picking it up again after hours of ACNL and finding that your character is very proportional to the outside world. > w>;;


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 10, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> Tell me once you unlocked the wi-fi capabilities. c: I can trade you a nice egg for hatching and let you milk my cows for much monies, hurr.
> 
> I also think I may have some stuff you need for crafting stuff. c:



Yay! Okay I will PM you, then. Any idea when that will be? I'm on the 22nd Spring, so Im guessing the tutorial is almost over ._. Wasn't as bad as I was expecting, though o:


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 10, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> Yay! Okay I will PM you, then. Any idea when that will be? I'm on the 22nd Spring, so Im guessing the tutorial is almost over ._. Wasn't as bad as I was expecting, though o:



It's around 26th or 27th of Spring, so you're close. c:

Yeah, if you're new to Harvest Moon it's actually not that bad. You need some time to adjust to the gameplay. Unfortunately if you're a veteran it just seems so boring. xD But once you get passed it you'll wish for those calm times back, haha.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 10, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> I get what you all mean about cutscenes playing when Neil arrives xD



I eventually just worked my schedule in a way that I wouldn't venture out into the Town area between 10:00 and 10:15. Wait until you get pets though, goddamn cutscenes every morning.


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Apr 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I eventually just worked my schedule in a way that I wouldn't venture out into the Town area between 10:00 and 10:15. Wait until you get pets though, goddamn cutscenes every morning.



I do this as well, I run out of my farm before 7, I wish we could skip these.


----------



## james-of-arbor (Apr 10, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> I really want to play RF, but we can't get it here in the EU ._.



We did get RF in the UK and most of the rest of Europe. I've got Rune Factory 1,2 and 3. All bought from my local GAME or Gamestation (before they shut down). You'll probably be able to get a cheap pre-owned copy from somewhere like CEX if you're lucky.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I eventually just worked my schedule in a way that I wouldn't venture out into the Town area between 10:00 and 10:15. Wait until you get pets though, goddamn cutscenes every morning.



Haha, my schedule is the same too. I do all the farm work in the morning and come out before lunch to throw gifts at my besties. xD



james-of-arbor said:


> We did get RF in the UK and most of the rest of Europe. I've got Rune Factory 1,2 and 3. All bought from my local GAME or Gamestation (before they shut down). You'll probably be able to get a cheap pre-owned copy from somewhere like CEX if you're lucky.



I think they mean RF4. o 3o


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah I mean RF4 c: And I just finished the tutorial and omg I wish I didn't sell all of those things I harvested. I have like nothing, and they want me to build so much D:

Kinda annoying how the same music repeats over and over though. I wish it was hourly like AC...


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 10, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> Yeah I mean RF4 c: And I just finished the tutorial and omg I wish I didn't sell all of those things I harvested. I have like nothing, and they want me to build so much D:
> 
> Kinda annoying how the same music repeats over and over though. I wish it was hourly like AC...



It changes by season or by day/night time I think. I'm pretty sure there's different (or no) music at night. It does get repetitive over time so I play other music while playing it. c:

Now that I'm poking around with it again, the music felt nostalgic. xD

Did you sell the branches and stuff? xD I did the same when I just started.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 10, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> It changes by season or by day/night time I think. I'm pretty sure there's different (or no) music at night. It does get repetitive over time so I play other music while playing it. c:
> 
> Now that I'm poking around with it again, the music felt nostalgic. xD
> 
> Did you sell the branches and stuff? xD I did the same when I just started.



Yeah there's none at night or none during rain. I sold all my branches, and well, pretty much everything >_> 

By the way, I'm going to add your FC now that my internet isn't being weird, if that's okay ^^


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 10, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> Yeah there's none at night or none during rain. I sold all my branches, and well, pretty much everything >_>
> 
> By the way, I'm going to add your FC now that my internet isn't being weird, if that's okay ^^



Oh sure! Adding yours too. :3 Let me see if I have some branches left. If I don't I'll just trade you an egg. xD


----------



## keepitshay (Apr 10, 2014)

harvest moon back to nature was my favorite. i had it for the ps1 and i got to like year 5 and then my memory card got corrupted ;A;


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 10, 2014)

keepitshay said:


> harvest moon back to nature was my favorite. i had it for the ps1 and i got to like year 5 and then my memory card got corrupted ;A;



Nooooooo D: That sucks. I didn't even know they went as far back as PS1... >_>


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 10, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> Yeah I mean RF4 c: And I just finished the tutorial and omg I wish I didn't sell all of those things I harvested. I have like nothing, and they want me to build so much D:
> 
> Kinda annoying how the same music repeats over and over though. I wish it was hourly like AC...



I actually strongly recommend hoarding everything you gather from the mountains, including the weeds, sticks, stones, herbs and honeycombs. You will need them for crafting, and the herbs you can convert into dishes for much more value. Just stick everything into storage, including the boots and bottles you get from fishing. I think they all have their uses.


----------



## Darumy (Apr 10, 2014)

Played Island of Happiness and RF2. I heard IoH was harder than most of the HM games, but I liked it a lot. It got really hard to manage to do all your chores every day though. If you don't talk to every single character (including the minor random chars with literally like 3 programmed lines of dialogue) every day they leave your island and then you can't get endgame. Also the mine is intense level deep.

RF2 was cute, I like Rune Factory's art a lot better than Harvest Moon haha.


----------



## Alette (Apr 10, 2014)

I played Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility for a while. My sisters and I were really into it, although at first we had no idea what we were supposed to do. I remember we bought it second hand from Game, and then when we got home we went straight on the Wii and made a new save file. The character was a girl called Summer, and I think the farm might have been called Cherokee. 

After a few days of not knowing what to do, I decided to Google it and then we actually started farming for real ❤︎ We found it really fun upgrading the houses and getting animal sheds and the chicken coop, and also the seasonal events were quite cool. I can remember a few arguments over who was going to play first after we found out you could have more than one save file though! 

I think we eventually lost interest after about 3 months of playing, because a new Pokemon game came out (I can't remember which) and we were all too focused on that. It was really fun while it lasted, though!


----------



## Bunlily (Apr 10, 2014)

I think i'm going to pick this game up over the weekend. I was watching youtube gameplay on it and it looks really fun!


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 11, 2014)

sylveoncrossing said:


> I think i'm going to pick this game up over the weekend. I was watching youtube gameplay on it and it looks really fun!



Yeah that's what I did c: I'm past the tutorial and there's lots to do; everyone was right: in the tutorial there's so much time,  and now there just doesn't seem to be enough haha. I hope you enjoy it too c: I have a nice mix of Hm,  New Leaf and Pokemon going on right now xD


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 11, 2014)

My everyday schedule is

6am Water the crops
7am Animals
8.30am Walk one of the pets
10.30am Socialise
11.30am Forage in the mountain/river/forest area, along with some fishing/trap fishing
4pm Second watering round
5pm onwards: Some more fishing before I sleep


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks!! That seems like a good schedule, I may just use it  except I dont have pets yet, or that many animals for that matter but yeah o:


----------



## jessicaj (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm OBSESSED, with harvest moon. ANB was one of my favorites. I hope you enjoy it :3


----------



## Huong (Apr 11, 2014)

I love Harvest Moon! I haven't played the game that you mentioned, but I have played their other games. I've even played Rune Factory which is similar to Harvest Moon, but has another component to it.
The Harvest Moon games I've tried were Animal Parade, Sunshine Island, Tale of Two Towns, and Island of Happiness. I hope you have fun with your new Harvest Moon game .


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 11, 2014)

You're all so sweet \o/ I love it so far but I'm not all that good. I sold all the materials to get money early on and now I practically have nothing >_>


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I actually strongly recommend hoarding everything you gather from the mountains, including the weeds, sticks, stones, herbs and honeycombs. You will need them for crafting, and the herbs you can convert into dishes for much more value. Just stick everything into storage, including the boots and bottles you get from fishing. I think they all have their uses.



Just sayin'


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 11, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> You're all so sweet \o/ I love it so far but I'm not all that good. I sold all the materials to get money early on and now I practically have nothing >_>



If you need some money I can let you milk my cows again. xD Also here's a tip when you get chickens: make pudding. Just make lots of pudding and ship. It's easy money. Cooking is usually easy money. 

This game is really generous with money, honestly. You'll have so much money later on that you won't need to ship stuff anymore. xDD


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 11, 2014)

The game's pretty generous, but between all the fertiliser I buy and the crafting recipes, I actually find my coffers emptied quite often.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Just sayin'



I did see this but for some reason didn't quote it, and I did take the advice and have started doing that xD every time I harvest something your post is in the back of my head telling me to hoard. (not really but yeah...)


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 11, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> I did see this but for some reason didn't quote it, and I did take the advice and have started doing that xD every time I harvest something your post is in the back of my head telling me to hoard. (not really but yeah...)



It's actually good that the storage in this game isn't like the previous games because those ones were crazy. xD 

Now you have a fridge and a toolbox and a storage box and it's like free hoarding all the time! Back in the day there was no such thing as storage. Everything goes in the shipping box or nowhere! And we had to walk all the way to the toolbox to switch tools! 

You young'ns have all the luck. 

(But yes, hoard lots. Even the weeds. Seriously, you'll need them.)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 11, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> It's actually good that the storage in this game isn't like the previous games because those ones were crazy. xD
> 
> Now you have a fridge and a toolbox and a storage box and it's like free hoarding all the time! Back in the day there was no such thing as storage. Everything goes in the shipping box or nowhere! And we had to walk all the way to the toolbox to switch tools!
> 
> ...



Aye, I remember Back to Nature for the Playstation, that 8 inventory slot limit, with no item stacking. Not even to mention the earlier Gameboy games where you had no backpack and had to carry items one at a time. (Though you could hold 2 tools at once)


----------



## Alice (Apr 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Aye, I remember Back to Nature for the Playstation, that 8 inventory slot limit, with no item stacking. Not even to mention the earlier Gameboy games where you had no backpack and had to carry items one at a time. (Though you could hold 2 tools at once)



I just shivered. Those were the days.... right? RIGHT?


----------



## puppy (Apr 11, 2014)

the first harvest moon game i ever played was magical melody. i wish i still had it.....


----------



## Fairy (Apr 11, 2014)

I used to be _super super_ addicted to the snes one. I also love the ds cutie version. <3


----------



## e-puff (Apr 12, 2014)

puppy said:


> the first harvest moon game i ever played was magical melody. i wish i still had it.....


My dad used to play Magical Melody *all* the time. That's my favorite one.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 12, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Aye, I remember Back to Nature for the Playstation, that 8 inventory slot limit, with no item stacking. Not even to mention the earlier Gameboy games where you had no backpack and had to carry items one at a time. (Though you could hold 2 tools at once)





Sway said:


> I just shivered. Those were the days.... right? RIGHT?



*STRONG NOSTALGIA RN OMG

*I remember how I waited to be able to buy that basket in BtN and spend days in the mines just digging up ores. 

Or in the old gameboy ones where I would run to the shipping box holding like one turnip and I miss my trajectory _and accidentally throw my turnip on the ground and that's like my crop and money for the day lost forever_ and because of the saving limitations you'd have to start the day all over again if you wanted it back so yoU JUST HAD TO DEAL WITH THE LOSSI REMEMBER ALL THE CROPS I HAVE WASTED DUE TO MY RUNNING BECAUSE THE CLOCK IS ALWAYS TICKING

But oddly enough I still enjoyed it. I just really love Harvest Moon. 

The Harvest Moon games have come a long way... I feel sort of teary eyed thinking about it now.


----------



## Vinathi (Apr 12, 2014)

I really like Harvest Moon and played almost all the one on the DS and Wii. However, I'm really lazy to continue lol.

How is it so far? I do want to buy it, but I don't know if $30 is worth it. I'll maybe get it if it ever goes on sale. Plus, Connecting to New Worlds or something is probably going to be coming to the US, so I'm not sure if I should get A New Beginning.


----------



## MageFace (Apr 13, 2014)

I got into HM with Save the Homeland and I've been hooked since. I tried playing the one on the first play station but the graphics made me dizzy. I've got Another Wonderful Life, More Friends of Mineral Town, DS Cute, A New Begining, Tale of Two Towns, that one on the psp, Save the Homeland and I used to have one of the gbc ones and Rune Factory.

I need to get back to ANB, ToTT and DS Cute.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 13, 2014)

Vinathi said:


> I really like Harvest Moon and played almost all the one on the DS and Wii. However, I'm really lazy to continue lol.
> 
> How is it so far? I do want to buy it, but I don't know if $30 is worth it. I'll maybe get it if it ever goes on sale. Plus, Connecting to New Worlds or something is probably going to be coming to the US, so I'm not sure if I should get A New Beginning.



I like it   haven't had much time to play since I've got so much work to do and I have to split work, games and a social life but yeah I really enjoy it, I find it quite relaxing :3 and it's like ?16 here not on sale,  brand new and it's totally worth that... That's so cheap for a brand new 3ds game here.


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm probably going to restart my New Beginnings profile here soon. I lost my notebook with all my item lists and 'cheat sheets' so I'm flying blind everytime I pick up the game. Drives. Me. Nuts.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 14, 2014)

Does it get to a point where it's really hard to remember what you're doing? >< Is it a good idea to start recording what you're doing? 

I remember he mentioned something about a diary in the tutorial. I've never seen a diary otherwise I might use it idk.


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> Does it get to a point where it's really hard to remember what you're doing? >< Is it a good idea to start recording what you're doing?
> 
> I remember he mentioned something about a diary in the tutorial. I've never seen a diary otherwise I might use it idk.




I had a big binder for treats, shop times, shop stock, and reminders of what I'm going to do next and what the budget is. Some of that stuff just isn't recorded and since it's a goal oriented game it's hard to work without.


----------



## Autumnia (Apr 14, 2014)

I like it, it gets really good. especially after you get over the slow beginning bit. the only negative things about it would be the long cut scenes when shops open/close and when your animals go in and out of the farm. there's loads to do and new things are introduced quite rapidly so it doesn't get boring.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 14, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> I had a big binder for treats, shop times, shop stock, and reminders of what I'm going to do next and what the budget is. Some of that stuff just isn't recorded and since it's a goal oriented game it's hard to work without.



Fair enough. Might start doing this then. I am only half way through Summer, 2nd month, and I barely have many goals, yet can see how there will be a ton to remember later on. I can barely remember if I have a certain material in my storage and how many I need to build something... >_>



Autumnia said:


> I like it, it gets really good. especially after you get over the slow beginning bit. the only negative things about it would be the long cut scenes when shops open/close and when your animals go in and out of the farm. there's loads to do and new things are introduced quite rapidly so it doesn't get boring.




Oh my GOD I know, I try and avoid town when Neil comes in and I've heard that there's quite a few more cut scenes later on. Seems like a silly thing to make it non skip-able. If you've seen it once you know what's going on, right?


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2014)

It made me sad Neil was such a jerk.


----------



## unravel (Apr 14, 2014)

Gonna play A New Beginning since I am too lazy to grind jobs in Bravely Default. Town Restoration 3 and I need 20 Small Branches... This what happens ugh I shouldn't use the friking axe lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zr388 said:


> It made me sad Neil was such a jerk.



This, I agree


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 14, 2014)

I never found the need to make notes as I played. I don't track treats that much, I just know that the ratio of general treats to animal specific treats is around 1:3 for cows and 1:15 for everything else.


----------



## Autumnia (Apr 14, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> It made me sad Neil was such a jerk.



True that. I have yet to meet a bachelor that I will like and marry in the game... (not to sound like a cliche or anything... was just looking forward to that part of the game)


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2014)

There's some nice fellas that move in later on. Heads up.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 14, 2014)

ahhh, one of my favorite series    The first one I ever played was one of the very first for gameboy... It's definitely come quite a way since then! The one that really got me hooked was Back to Nature. Since then I've played every one to date that I could get my little gummy fingers on >8D

I've heard a lot of good things about New Beginning! I'm sure you'll have a blast : ) I have yet to try it myself, most jelly~


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 15, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> It made me sad Neil was such a jerk.



Because Neil was such a jerk I loved making fun of him. xD And Allen. Both of them are my favorites to pick on.

But really, Neil just likes animals more than people. Which is really... kind of unhealthy. 



Autumnia said:


> True that. I have yet to meet a bachelor that I will like and marry in the game... (not to sound like a cliche or anything... was just looking forward to that part of the game)





Zr388 said:


> There's some nice fellas that move in later on. Heads up.



Rod is probably the nicest guy ever. Sanjay too. Soseki is just adorkable. Amir and Neil are a bit grumpy, but Amir warms up to you really fast and is an adorababy, and Neil takes a while but he turns out to be an adorababy too. Allen is plain hilarious.

I honestly don't know which one to marry out of all these guys. Year 3 in the game and I'm still single. xD

You know one of the things that's fun in ANB? Designing and laying out houses in the town. It's like ACNL except you have more control. Like you can literally grab someone's house and plop it wherever you want. 

You hate Allen? No problem! Put his house in the far-off second part of town so you don't have to deal with him. xD


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

Apparently Neil's a sweetheart when he finally warms up to you.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 15, 2014)

I kinda like Neil because his thorny exterior is kind of enticing; it makes me want to get to know him to see what he's really like? Idk. Maybe it reminds me of me IRL haha (just kidding...)

Im nearly at Fall right now. ALLCAPS gave me some really good summer/fall seeds so Im using the produce to win the crop festivals c; (thank you ALLCAPS <3<3)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> I kinda like Neil because his thorny exterior is kind of enticing; it makes me want to get to know him to see what he's really like? Idk. Maybe it reminds me of me IRL haha (just kidding...)
> 
> Im nearly at Fall right now. ALLCAPS gave me some really good summer/fall seeds so Im using the produce to win the crop festivals c; (thank you ALLCAPS <3<3)



Holy crap you're already at Fall? I'm still at the tail end of winter lmao


----------



## unravel (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone has platinum and glass stones? Vm me :U ty


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 15, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> I kinda like Neil because his thorny exterior is kind of enticing; it makes me want to get to know him to see what he's really like? Idk. Maybe it reminds me of me IRL haha (just kidding...)
> 
> Im nearly at Fall right now. ALLCAPS gave me some really good summer/fall seeds so Im using the produce to win the crop festivals c; (thank you ALLCAPS <3<3)



Aw, you're welcome! :3 Glad you're finding them useful~ I got the same from random Japanese players when I first started so I'm glad to give the same to you! <3

Yams are important for unlocking something though, I forgot what. 8U


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 15, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> Aw, you're welcome! :3 Glad you're finding them useful~ I got the same from random Japanese players when I first started so I'm glad to give the same to you! <3
> 
> Yams are important for unlocking something though, I forgot what. 8U



I'll make sure to keep the Yams. They're a Fall seed right? 

This should turn into a Harvest Moon discussion thread as I've gathered now that people do, in fact, play Harvest Moon. Should I change the title?


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 15, 2014)

I've never played this series but it looks really good! Probably going to buy it soon! :~)


----------



## Hot (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't think I'll be playing TOTT. The map looks really tiny. . Already ordered ANB though.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 15, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> I've never played this series but it looks really good! Probably going to buy it soon! :~)



Yay I hope you enjoy it, ANB was my first in the series too. The ones for Playstation look really good o:



Cold said:


> I don't think I'll be playing TOTT. The map looks really tiny. . Already ordered ANB though.



Awesome I hope you like it too c:


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 15, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> I'll make sure to keep the Yams. They're a Fall seed right?
> 
> This should turn into a Harvest Moon discussion thread as I've gathered now that people do, in fact, play Harvest Moon. Should I change the title?



No, I think you should actually ship the yams. 30 of them. I think it's needed to unlock a festival. Yams are regrowable like pineapples and tomatoes so it should be fine. :3

Speaking of! When you grow higher star crops, make sure to keep at least one of them for when you get the seed maker. :3 That's how you get 5 star crops easier. 

And your title seems fine. More people will come and say if they don't or do play HM. Or planning to. xD



dreamysnowx said:


> I've never played this series but it looks really good! Probably going to buy it soon! :~)



Yeah, it is pretty good! I'm sure you'll enjoy it too. ; w;


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> I'll make sure to keep the Yams. They're a Fall seed right?
> 
> This should turn into a Harvest Moon discussion thread as I've gathered now that people do, in fact, play Harvest Moon. Should I change the title?



Do it!

In related news, there is a Harvest Moon-esque PC game being developed atm, it may well be completed before the end of the year.
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=93285018
It's got the classic sprite look which I actually really miss, because the new 3D stuff doesn't look that good because of the 3DS's poor rendering power.


----------



## toastia (Apr 15, 2014)

uh
How am I supposed to keep all high star products for a whole season(a couple, actually). I just started Fall and upgraded my farmland. I don't have the things that keep stuff fresh forever.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 15, 2014)

Prin said:


> uh
> How am I supposed to keep all high star products for a whole season(a couple, actually). I just started Fall and upgraded my farmland. I don't have the things that keep stuff fresh forever.



Your... fridge?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

Prin said:


> uh
> How am I supposed to keep all high star products for a whole season(a couple, actually). I just started Fall and upgraded my farmland. I don't have the things that keep stuff fresh forever.



Uhh there's no freshness mechanic in ANB, you must be talking about the earlier DS games?


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 15, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Do it!
> 
> In related news, there is a Harvest Moon-esque PC game being developed atm, it may well be completed before the end of the year.
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=93285018
> It's got the classic sprite look which I actually really miss, because the new 3D stuff doesn't look that good because of the 3DS's poor rendering power.



That looks.... so cute... o.o


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

I made a HM fangame with Back to Nature sprites years and years ago on RPG Maker 2000. I say fangame, I only got as far as coding a really inefficient farming system.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 15, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I made a HM fangame with Back to Nature sprites years and years ago on RPG Maker 2000. I say fangame, I only got as far as coding a really inefficient farming system.



Hahaha. That sounds pretty funny. Wouldn't have got too far with an inefficient farming system D:


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm waiting for more news on Connect to a New Land.
Favourite HM game is always Friends of Mineral Town- hands down. I had four playthroughs in total, the longest running time was past 5 years and Mary was my favourite followed by Elli (my friends picked Popuri and Ann) and second fave is More Friends of Mineral Town. I tried Wonderful Life on my uncle's PS2. Grand Bazaar was ok, Sunshine Islands and Animal Parade was meh to me.
I haven't played AnB or Tale of Two Towns.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

Chiarasu said:


> I'm waiting for more news on Connect to a New Land.
> Favourite HM game is always Friends of Mineral Town- hands down. I had four playthroughs in total, the longest running time was past 5 years and Mary was my favourite followed by Elli (my friends picked Popuri and Ann) and second fave is More Friends of Mineral Town. I tried Wonderful Life on my uncle's PS2. Grand Bazaar was ok, Sunshine Islands and Animal Parade was meh to me.
> I haven't played AnB or Tale of Two Towns.



I would recommend ANB over ToTT


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 15, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I would recommend ANB over ToTT



Seconded. ANB is waaaaay better. I was actually surprised at the huge difference between ToTT and ANB. ANB is a huge leap in graphics and gameplay and customization. ANB ALL THE WAY!


----------



## unravel (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't like the graphics in ANB but at least the gameplay is awesome and you can customize stuff :U


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 15, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I don't like the graphics in ANB but at least the gameplay is awesome and you can customize stuff :U



If you're used to all the low-res pixelated graphics of the old games, ANB just really surprises you. Especially if you zoom in. There's so much detail! The lighting and stuff! The everything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes, the customization really sold me on this game. It used to be just different colored jumpers in the GBA More Friends of Mineral Town one. Pink jumpers? I was all over that. Two different character sprites to choose from? I pee myself with excitement.

Then Animal Parade comes along with the different accessories and costumes and I just squealed myself to heaven.

THEN ANB COMES ALONG. Customization of eyes, skin color, hairstyle, different clothes, moving villager houses--can you imagine what that did to me aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

can you tell i really love anb


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 15, 2014)

ANB has more content than ToTT and is overall better. 

I need to pick up ANB again, I might redownload it sometime soon and start over. Curse you, Moondrops....


----------



## unravel (Apr 15, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> If you're used to all the low-res pixelated graphics of the old games, ANB just really surprises you. Especially if you zoom in. There's so much detail! The lighting and stuff! The everything!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well to be honest I don't really care the graphics as long as the gameplay is really damn good time to watch this scene because I fail at marriage part in Harvest Moon 


Spoiler: better than hardcore yaoi or yuri and errr my friend force me to watch yaoi with her *cough* still hate it tho










Spoiler: dont open this



told you...


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 15, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Well to be honest I don't really care the graphics as long as the gameplay is really damn good time to watch this scene because I fail at marriage part in Harvest Moon
> 
> 
> Spoiler: better than hardcore yaoi or yuri and errr my friend force me to watch yaoi with her *cough* still hate it tho
> ...



So cute. And then so sad. Poor friendzoned Neil.


----------



## unravel (Apr 15, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> So cute. And then so sad. Poor friendzoned Neil.



I never tried getting married in HM series as in NEVER haha.

Off Topic: Errr tbh I used to uhh don't like love story because it's full of shiz and my friends influence me the friking ships and etc. They want me to watch Kyoukai no Kanata and Hotarubi no Mori e omgg *cough cough* they want me to be "girly girl girl" welp.

Kyoukai no Kanata is best errrr episode 12 tho *cough cough*


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 15, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I never tried getting married in HM series as in NEVER haha.



Me neither yet. In fact I don't really talk to anyone in my town oops Im guessing I probably should. Im like some loner hermit farmer who just catches fish and hangs out with chickens.


----------



## Tempe (Apr 15, 2014)

Harvest Moon is one of my favourite game series uwu. I've played since the n64 version came out and I can't wait for Connect to a New Land to come out ;A;!

I liked ANB and I'm still playing it, but I dislike how bland the bachelors are, or even the townspeople in general. I found them very boring. unu.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 15, 2014)

Wasn't there a thread already for this somewhere?

Anywho. I played HM way before I started playing AC, and I still to this day think the HM series is ten times more fun. =p

Really excited for Connect to a New Land/World. Reina was brought back as a bachelorette option from ToTT so I'm really happy about that because I always chose her in that game. Still haven't gotten around to getting ANB because I'm pretty low on moolah but I've heard pretty good things about it.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 15, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Wasn't there a thread already for this somewhere?
> 
> Anywho. I played HM way before I started playing AC, and I still to this day think the HM series is ten times more fun. =p
> 
> Really excited for Connect to a New Land/World. Reina was brought back as a bachelorette option from ToTT so I'm really happy about that because I always chose her in that game. Still haven't gotten around to getting ANB because I'm pretty low on moolah but I've heard pretty good things about it.



There was a Harvest Moon thread but this kinda stemmed from my initial question of asking who played and what the online features were and that I was looking forward to getting it. It's sort of turned into a discussion now but Im keeping the title as is xD

Connect to a New World looks fun but I bet the UK will have to wait ages D:


----------



## Libra (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm still debating on whether to get this game or not. I'm not that convinced I'd like it and keep playing it. Anyone know if a demo can be downloaded and played for this (I'm guessing no, but you never know)?


----------



## Goth (Apr 15, 2014)

I played one for the game cube I plan on buying the new one


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 15, 2014)

No there isn't a demo for it , I also wanted one. What is it that's stopping you from playing? Slow gameplay?


----------



## Libra (Apr 15, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> What is it that's stopping you from playing?



I'm not sure, really. Just that I'm not sure I'd actually like it. I have a feeling I might get bored of it quickly, but I can be wrong. I'm not sure how similar (or how different) it is if you compare it with AC:NL, but with AC:NL I've reached a point where I'm no longer really playing (I'm not really a collector which is why my insect and fish collection are far from being complete, and I also feel like there's nothing really new anymore, since my villagers keep repeating the same things and such). I'm not sure if there is a real story-line to HM:ANB, but I guess open-ended worlds aren't really my cup of tea. Not sure if that makes sense, though. ^_^'

Out of curiosity; do people TT in this game as well, similar to AC:NL? Or do you just play the game normally?


----------



## unravel (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm looking for 4 platinum and 4 silver please vm me about the trade thank you in advance ;o
I ready need silver badly for platinum just upgrading toola.


----------



## Tempe (Apr 15, 2014)

Libra said:


> Out of curiosity; do people TT in this game as well, similar to AC:NL? Or do you just play the game normally?



Well, you can't really time travel, but you can keep going to bed if you want to skip days really quickly. Your animals / crops / friendships would suffer, though.

There is a story-line, but it takes really long to get through if you can't get supplies to build things quickly. Also, the first month, Spring, is entirely tutorial and it's *so* boring. If you can get past that, though, the game is fun. c:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

I struggle to play more than two ingame days a day


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 15, 2014)

Out of boredom?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah, it's kinda the same stuff everyday. A whole day actually takes a long time, but it's still repetitive.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 15, 2014)

Especially the first month. Until you get to build the town, it's very repetitive.

I like Harvest Moon more than AC because you don't have a bunch of arguments with others. For example, in HM, there's no way to TT because there is an in game time. So, that throws a sore subject out the window. It's also much simpler. You can't really reset like in AC, because the map is always the same and the same people move in. AC is fun, but HM is better because it doesn't have the problems AC does, and you can still have all those discussion topics.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 15, 2014)

i have RF4 already so is it worth getting a new beginning (i want 2 marry the cute musician girl or whatever!!!)or should i just wait for the new game


----------



## Libra (Apr 16, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I like Harvest Moon more than AC because you don't have a bunch of arguments with others. For example, in HM, there's no way to TT because there is an in game time.



I understand what you mean, but that's not an argument for me whether to buy or not a game. ^_^ The reason I asked if you can TT is that there's only so much I can do in AC:NL before I get bored. I mean; talk to your villagers too much and they tell you to leave them alone, you can work on your fish and bug collection but if you've caught everything that can be caught that month then you have to wait until the next month, and so on. I see many people saying the first month is boring and knowing myself, I would get tired very quickly of this game. So, I'm not convinced at all I would like this game and, more importantly, keep playing it. ^_^' That's okay, though; we can't all like the same things, can we? ^_~


----------



## unravel (Apr 16, 2014)

Best couples hurhur


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 16, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i have RF4 already so is it worth getting a new beginning (i want 2 marry the cute musician girl or whatever!!!)or should i just wait for the new game



I have RF4 but been looking a lot into A New Beginning and it's looks pretty fresh. I would say give it a shot after you've had your fill of RF4. But whatever you choose, have fun 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've been a Harvest Moon fan for as long as I can remember. First game I owned was Friends of Mineral Town for the GBA and A Wonderful Life (GCN) not too long after. Both of them were (Still are) wonderful games. Although I tried playing Tale of Two Towns and just couldn't get into it. But after all I've seen about A New Beginning, it looks addicting again.


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr (Apr 16, 2014)

I love rune factory and harvest moon. I don't care which ones they are (although some are better than others) I will always love them!


----------



## arctic5 (Apr 16, 2014)

my favorite was the original snes version. then the ps1 "back to nature" version... all the rest to me are mehh (newer games that is)


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 17, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Best couples hurhur



this is funny hahaha


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 17, 2014)

I decided to redownload ANB and I'm doing pretty well so far. I'm not selling my Moondrops this time around.


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I decided to redownload ANB and I'm doing pretty well so far. I'm not selling my Moondrops this time around.



I have tons of Moondrops just vm me if you want I'm willing to share it to ya.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 17, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I have tons of Moondrops just vm me if you want I'm willing to share it to ya.



Thanks. First time I played, I sold all my flowers in Spring and I didn't have enough Moondrops for the first Restoration plan in Winter. xD


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2014)

I played ToT. It was cool and all, but it just felt weird idk.
i think the game is really cute, i have been considering getting back into the series, but I don't think I ever would


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Thanks. First time I played, I sold all my flowers in Spring and I didn't have enough Moondrops for the first Restoration plan in Winter. xD



I just save my flowers and crops (from forest) I just lack gems.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 17, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I just save my flowers and crops (from forest) I just lack gems.



Yup, I go on a daily hunt for flowers and ore while catching bugs to sell. Gets a bit hard because I don't have a lot of storage space, but it's worth it.


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Yup, I go on a daily hunt for flowers and ore while catching bugs to sell. Gets a bit hard because I don't have a lot of storage space, but it's worth it.



I dunno what to do with the bugs so I sell it away.
Town Restoration 3 || In a Relationship: Red Heart <3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 17, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I dunno what to do with the bugs so I sell it away.
> Town Restoration 3 || In a Relationship: Red Heart <3



I'm still deciding who to marry. Neil's cute when he's stupid, buuuuut I don't know all the options yet.


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I'm still deciding who to marry. Neil's cute when he's stupid, buuuuut I don't know all the options yet.



I'm already in a relationship + red heart I'm going to make a double bed and I'm gonna get married (not in real life of course lol)


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 17, 2014)

I dont even talk to anyone D: Do you just give them gifts? ._.....


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 17, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> I dont even talk to anyone D: Do you just give them gifts? ._.....



Just talk to them, you don't even need to give gifts unless you're trying to woo them and want to do it faster. Simply talking to them once every day or two will slowly build their friendship up.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 17, 2014)

The only guy I have in my town right now is Neil, how many are there in total?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 17, 2014)

http://fogu.com/hm11/

This is like the ANB bible.


----------



## puppy (Apr 17, 2014)

i stopped playing a new beginning for a good while because of bravely default, but i think i'm going to get back into it soon. i hadn't even gotten sanjay to move in yet...


----------



## toastia (Apr 17, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone still had TToTT for the 3DS and would like to connect sometimes? I need some winter crops(any season) and I have 30 turnips ready!


----------



## radical6 (Apr 17, 2014)

blackroserandom said:


> I have RF4 but been looking a lot into A New Beginning and it's looks pretty fresh. I would say give it a shot after you've had your fill of RF4. But whatever you choose, have fun



i played 2/3 of RF4 because im way too lazy to upgrade my weapon crafting and stuff..and unlocking the 3rd arc is a pain so ive pretty much stopped playing.
i mostly want ANB because the girls are cute 
i looked at the bachelors/bachelorettes for a bit and i hope theyre more interesting than the ones in RF4...i mean idk i didnt really care for anyone except dolce and doug lmao


----------



## Taycat (Apr 17, 2014)

I've played Harvest Moon games since I got "Save the Homeland" on my PS2 so many years ago.  I've never truly beaten the game, I think...  My next game was "A Wonderful Life" on my PS2...I don't know how I managed to survive the lag, but I did.  I just thought it was the game, to be honest.  After that, I think I got Harvest Moon DS and played that forever...I still haven't beaten it either.  I've got "A New Beginning" but I haven't married anybody yet.  This is due to how slow the game feels to me.  You do the same thing very day, but you're stuck doing it because, really, there's no better way to make money other than running around, collecting stuff, and then fishing for the rest of the day.  Of course, I'm going after Neil my first time through because, honestly, I can't wait for any of the other guys.  And besides, I can easily just look up all the scenes with them later on anyway.  Other than those things, I think the game is pretty neat.  Oh, I just remembered the stamina, it can be annoying at times.  But if you make tons of food for yourself, it shouldn't be too hard to circumvent.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah it didn't seem like stamina was going to be a problem in this game until the other day when I -almost- fainted >.>


----------



## unravel (Apr 18, 2014)

Woorah! First time married in Harvest Moon. I'm gonna complete the town restoration crap then back to bravely default.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 19, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Woorah! First time married in Harvest Moon. I'm gonna complete the town restoration crap then back to bravely default.


aiyeeee <3 <3


----------



## unravel (Apr 19, 2014)

Farobi said:


> aiyeeee <3 <3


Aiyeee yourself  Easiest marriage crap is Rune Factory :U
I'm gonna decorate my crappy town gtfo Farobi :3


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 19, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Woorah! First time married in Harvest Moon. I'm gonna complete the town restoration crap then back to bravely default.



Grats! Who is it to?


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Apr 19, 2014)

Many times I was wondering about buying ANB, but meh. I've learned that it's better to wait for remake or second game close to the first one to avoid bugs and etc.


----------



## unravel (Apr 19, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> Grats! Who is it to?



I can't believe I posted that in the thread... Kinda awkward lol. I will give ya a hint everybody likes ----


----------



## unravel (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm looking for suffolk wool and alphaca wool(didnt unlock the suffolk thing) need to build a child bed.
Gonna collect and built them all


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 20, 2014)

I wanna help you but I have like, nothing :c One of my chicks died because I didn't stock up on medicine and it rained for like a week so Neil didn't turn up ...


----------



## unravel (Apr 20, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> I wanna help you but I have like, nothing :c One of my chicks died because I didn't stock up on medicine and it rained for like a week so Neil didn't turn up ...



It's okay btw you could have told me so I can give you a medicine.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 20, 2014)

I honestly didn't think to mention it here but thanks though :c  I learned my lesson and stocked up though. The funeral was kinda sad ...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 20, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> I wanna help you but I have like, nothing :c One of my chicks died because I didn't stock up on medicine and it rained for like a week so Neil didn't turn up ...



Wow literally the worst farmer


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 21, 2014)

Not anymore though...


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 21, 2014)

I want to play ANB but can't really justify the price to myself. More excited for Rune Factory 4.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 21, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> I want to play ANB but can't really justify the price to myself. More excited for Rune Factory 4.



Is RF4 actually coming out for PAL regions?


----------



## nammie (Apr 21, 2014)

only ever played a wonderful life, but then when we bought a wii I lost the memory card sob 
after all the time I invested in that game milking cows and wooing my wife I was too sad to start over lol


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 21, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Is RF4 actually coming out for PAL regions?



Rune factory 5*

**** ******* **** **** MARVELOUS ****


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 21, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Rune factory 5*
> 
> **** ******* **** **** MARVELOUS ****



I am definitely going to have to get this


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 21, 2014)

Um, does a wooden gate blueprint exist? I don't want to keep jumping the fence but I'd prefer not to use a wooden arch for my animal pen


----------



## unravel (Apr 22, 2014)

Heh, gonna get Rune Factory 4 if I get rid my 2 3DS games :T
Bye bye StarFox 64 game.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 22, 2014)

Allen moved in. I want to marry him now instead of Neil~


----------



## unravel (Apr 22, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> Allen moved in. I want to marry him now instead of Neil~



Gonna play as boy and marry Witch Princess (No I'm not a BI or girl)


----------



## Farobi (Apr 22, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Gonna play as boy and marry Witch Princess



Obv ur a guy in that case, what's with the parenthesis? 0.0


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 24, 2014)

wut? ^

Anyway the witch princess isn't in my town yet. But ive seen screens of her and she looks nice c: But seriously Ive googled it and I cant find a GATE anywhere, doesn't it exist? seriously a farm without a gate?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 24, 2014)

There are no gates, the closest thing you can get to a gate is an archway.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 24, 2014)

But then all my cows will get loose and wonder around everywhere >_____> okay


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 24, 2014)

It's a waste of time manually herding your animals. Once you unlock the pets, they will do the herding for you, so it doesn't matter if your animals wander.


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 24, 2014)

yeah but I havent unlocked pets yet ;-;


----------



## unravel (Apr 24, 2014)

To unlock it
 Build rod's house > Town Restoration 3
 Build a pet house > Rebecca's Designs

http://fogu.com/hm11/farm/cats-dogs-and-horse.php


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 24, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> To unlock it
> Build rod's house > Town Restoration 3
> Build a pet house > Rebecca's Designs
> 
> http://fogu.com/hm11/farm/cats-dogs-and-horse.php



cool cool so I gotta finish town resto 2 first (yeah im really slow ok)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 24, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> yeah but I havent unlocked pets yet ;-;



That's fine, just keep your animals indoors until then.


----------

